# Forum > News > Contests >  Cherry0706's Gametime, SoR acc , and Rocket Giveaway

## cherry0706

Cherry0706's Gametime, SoR, and Rocket Giveaway
The contest is over , my next contest will open when the new recuit mount comes out  :Smile:  welcome to join in furture !!
Hello OwnedCore! I have been selling RaF Gametime and SoR accounts on this site and I think it is time to give back to the community and thank all the buyers. For this contest all you have to do is post in this thread and I will choose winners at random, each winner will win one of the prizes listed below, each prize will also be chosen at random. 



Prize

Amount To Give Away


1 EU or US unmerged WoW account good for SoR

3


1 X-53 Touring Rocket

5


1 Month RaF Gametime

10




Posting more than once will get you disqualified!

Winners
All winners will be listed here, please contact me for your prize by PM or Skype. 

*dannyinside SOR acc done**
*
*oprime SOR acc done*
*
*
*diyat SOR acc*
*
*
*corran X-53 Rocket*
*
*
*Wetop X-53 Rocket done*
*
*
*Sebbo112 X-53 Rocket*
*
*
*Sephirofl X-53 Rocket done*
*
*
*spawnfestis X-53 Rocket*
*
*
*KuRIoS Raf 1 he passed the prize and choose a random number 42 Xh[3]LaR done*
*
*
*2dgreengiant Raf 1 done*
*
*
*girlinstatic Raf 1 done*
*
*
*Synrithh Raf 1 done*
*
*
*tcslasher20 Raf 1 done* 
*
*
*Wrack Raf 1* 
*
*
*SliceOfLife Raf 1*
*
*
*dante7892 Raf 1 done*
*
*
*demonwolf Raf 1 done*
*
*
*gustinlol Raf 1*



A random number generator was used to determine the winners by looking at their post number.



To prove that this is a legit contest I will give one moderator a prize of their choosing!
Winners will be chosen 10am CEST 2012-05-02!

----------


## Freefall552

This is nice.

----------


## Da Hitman

VEry good , interested ^^

----------


## Nyarly

Oh this is very good indeed ;p

/roll
Thanks OP !

----------


## TehVoyager

im interested for the Mount. xD but i wouldn't say no to any of the other prizes either  :Big Grin: 

thanks a lot for stuff like this. I'll give rep once a winner confirms they got there winnings  :Big Grin:

----------


## Confucius

Great contest, good luck to all who want to win!

----------


## HI5

*Nice contest is always nice ^ ^
Hoping for Unmerged account x3*

----------


## kamil234

In on this! thanks!

----------


## 2dgreengiant

I will post 3 times so I get disqualified then re-added  :Big Grin:

----------


## RoyalMachine

Cherry love ya <3 bought 6 months from ya!

----------


## Thaadevil

:> Contests are nice..

----------


## Narudan

> To prove that this is a legit contest I will give one moderator a prize of their choosing!


I'm a moderator, trust me!

----------


## shocking4life

Thanks for helping out the community.

/roll

----------


## CimSlunt

Always nice to see these competitions on the go, good luck to all  :Smile:

----------


## TheFreak

Good luck everybody and thank you cherry

----------


## Triplet

Yay! This is exciting, hoping for anything at all  :Wink:

----------


## Maisteri

Gimme all your lovin', all your hugs and kisses too

----------


## beatnological

Unmerged account would be pro!  :Big Grin:

----------


## viktor177

You never disappoint :Big Grin:

----------


## qyi

great deal mate :Smile:  and thanks for ur service!

----------


## hippolyth

This is verry generous of you! not forgetting the community! <3 keep up the good work

----------


## Darkwitness

Account for me please!

----------


## oprime

Gimme gimme, gimme just a little smile!

----------


## phantom325

nice thing you are doing cherry  :Big Grin: 
EDIT. In my personal opinion, I wouldn't give prizes to anyone who registered this month. It could be the same guy registering multiple accounts for his chance to win to be multiplied.

----------


## meir_500

Kind of expected the best seller out there to give back and then suddenly BOOM! this thread appears...Well done Cherry, i can see you having long lasting business here.  :Smile:

----------


## RaiZuke

Yey my favorite raf seller

----------


## FrankTheSkank

awesome seller here  :Smile: 

how she is even giving out some freebies, truly amazing

----------


## poncher

Nice! Just what I'm looking for. What are the chances of this ever happening?

----------


## Neutrolizer

Very awesome of you to do this! Makes me look forward to using you for my next RAF!

----------


## xcrossover25x

cool i love you man

----------


## adtaw

Very good seller, bought many items from you  :Smile:  Nice that your giving back to the community, <3 ya ! Will be using you again soon  :Big Grin:

----------


## iCurry

I love you <3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3 <3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3 <3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3 <3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3 <3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3 <3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3 <3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3 <3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3 <3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3 <3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3 <3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3 <3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3 <3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3 <3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3

----------


## myran2

This is really nice of you!

----------


## Wrack

Thank you, Cherry! You are awesome!

----------


## OverLordErIcH

Sweet nice and easy to compete. Good luck people.

----------


## wowgamerxx119

wowgamerxx119 #hashtag

----------


## Some1Here

Bought 2 months from her, very fast response time and activation time, would highly recommend

----------


## Zakanator

It's already been decided, that I won all the prizes

----------


## Kusokpitzdi

Thx Baby :-*

----------


## heimdalllol

Give acc  :Smile:

----------


## Sqrly

Thanks for the fast and reliable game time! You are so nice ^_^

----------


## Xh[3]LaR

Nice initiative, i'm in.

----------


## Falkeid

Good luck people! And great idea ^^ Personally hoping for an account or gametime as I got 3 of those mounts allready :P

----------


## kokoszan

Im on it !  :Big Grin:

----------


## ageofmight

GL everybody !a awesome ideea!

----------


## 0w3n10

I'm In! Good Idea. :Big Grin:

----------


## spawnfestis

Entering contest!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Markyboy4

May aswell give it a shot  :Smile:  Good idea and good luck to everyone!

----------


## Robert1995

Cherry
Pick Me Me mE  :Big Grin:

----------


## lexase

good luck every one hope i can get some ^^

----------


## Folien97

I'm in!(filler)

----------


## Andreyx

My favorite seller :P , she always had best prices and services.
So , let's win. :Smile:

----------


## blackgoku8

Sherry i will love u long time if i win a unmerged WoW account  :Smile:

----------


## Glinko

This is a very nice thing to do! 
Kudos to you!  :Smile:

----------


## dj_cRaZy00

Thanks for this giveaway, very nice  :Smile: 
Count me in!  :Smile:

----------


## christiantroy

cheery you know I'm a loyal custemor and love the way u sell things. I hope you give one unmerged account to me. Take care.

----------


## Synrithh

Cool idea, GL everyone  :Smile:

----------


## EcHoEs

This is a post with no meaning made just for this contest

----------


## flashburn

As is this indeed!

----------


## megahero1234

Very nice  :Smile:  Want to win please  :Big Grin:

----------


## Discipline

!!! Thanks for all the gametime i bought  :Smile:  Hope ill get lucky

----------


## Smixfan

Best SOR seller out there definately! 
And thanks for being on PA.

----------


## Gronolith

The best RaF gametime and SoR seller out there for sure, I always use her services.  :Smile:

----------


## Diyat

great seller, hope I get lucky

----------


## TwoJoints

Suppose I might as well throw my hat into the ring and hope for the best lol

----------


## Azraeil

Thanks for the contest

----------


## arczi19

I'm in, thanks!

----------


## corran11

im in! thanks for making such content, its rly nice from you cheery!

----------


## slobax

/roll
Best seller of all sellers that i have business ever. Got some EU SoR accounts, bunch of RaF's and evrything is working fine, legit seller i will always reccomend!

----------


## Javacheff

I'm in,gl to everybody!

----------


## arninho

Great man, great post, great soul! I hope I'll have luck  :Smile:

----------


## reiscar47

luv ya <3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3

----------


## Akilleez

Thanks Cherry!

Good luck to all

----------


## DisturbingEffect

Would love to win!

----------


## aionic11

Nice giveaway, he's an excelent seller and I'll definitely buy from him again :P

----------


## oMSQo

Awsome contest
Looking forward for winning xD

----------


## demonwolf

great deals fantastic service

----------


## aiTMaster

Great Deals, Fantastic Server... Perfect price

----------


## Leffedoros

Nice!! i´ll hope i win but gl everybody! all hail Cherry best seller  :Smile:

----------


## buskimaster

That is how bestseller should behave. Good job  :Wink:

----------


## familyguyuser192

<3 you so much

----------


## FuryExploiting

Definently trying.

----------


## Viktor93

Nice! Hope I win something  :Big Grin:  *thumbs*

----------


## Rooxie

Awesome contest, my favorite seller.  :Smile:

----------


## tyrfi

I would very much like to participate  :Smile:  
Very nice of you to do this  :Smile: 
thx!  :Smile:

----------


## nofxaa

Its very nice ppl like you giving away this kind of stuff when u can sell it , that means u care alot about ur client and that means alot to me  :Smile:  keep up the good work and GL

----------


## gustinlol

Bought game time and a rocket from here several times, excellent service, would recommend

----------


## Yixin

Great Cherry~  :Big Grin:

----------


## antropine79

/roll Hoping for a sor account to go along with the one I just purchased from you. Thanks Cherry

----------


## girlinstatic

This really sounds too good to be true!! Now I am all excited  :Wink:  Good luck guys!

----------


## Errage

Posting, too good to pass up a chance like this  :Smile:  Great contest, love the generosity

----------


## SliceOfLife

What a kind offer  :Smile:

----------


## vale94

I hope that i will win somethingh i haven't ever won something  :Smile:

----------


## Bluter

Sweet prices, I'm in.

----------


## Blazeflack

In for the win!

----------


## Infuzionx

Sweet prices idd, i'm in

----------


## Emisary

great contest dude, looking forward for this  :Smile:  cheers!

----------


## Zooltar

yay, im in  :Smile:

----------


## Cruven123

Awesome  :Smile:

----------


## KuRIoS

posting as well for a chance  :Smile:

----------


## Perkyspy

Nice contest.

looking forward to see whom wins

----------


## EpicRage

\o/ GL everyone \o/

----------


## Zswizzy

Posting for the chance, seems awesome :P

----------


## Spooch

May the force be with you!

----------


## ub313

Great ideia the contest...keep up with the good work!

----------


## abaraikenshi

Let me tell ya about a girl I know who comes alive when you take off her clothes...Oh hi, I didn't see you there! There can only be one! Tell them Spiderman!

----------


## arley

i likes hehe hope i win

----------


## Sebbo112

Nice competition !

----------


## Sambers

Good luck everyone! And have fun  :Smile:

----------


## Hosmonafta

its mine :P

----------


## Leetraw

Looks Good  :Wink:

----------


## Halfshey297

Cool idea, although I haven't been contributing that much I'd still like to enter.

----------


## Elektropop

FREE NUDE PICS!
Now that I have your attention, I'd like one of them prices.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Wetop

Joining in! Good luck to all y'all

----------


## jebus47

in it to win it!

----------


## Andeby

Sweet competition!  :Smile:

----------


## xoc123

I am so in!!

----------


## evlow

add me to the list!

----------


## xdabestx

i'm in too

----------


## skallu

Good luck everyone!  :Smile:

----------


## kozzzan

This is great! Best of luck everbody. 

PS. I hope you lose, all of you!

----------


## DaigonoYouso

let's see...

----------


## Sephiroth

Incredible way to give back to the community! +rep! Keep up the good work!

----------


## Emil44

Nice one mate  :Smile:

----------


## wildrunner

i am so good i will win this thing  :Big Grin:

----------


## drupanu

contest me like.

----------


## dante7892

/roll for accounts! ;D

----------


## Zaphry

Personally I don't need the time, but lil bro would prolly appreciate one ^^

----------


## Meursault

What a nice idea! Here's me posting once for entry into contest  :Big Grin:

----------


## Killarena

Nice contest, good luck to everyone  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## dannyinside

Nice one cherry  :Big Grin: 
Good luck for all and let the game begin :P

----------


## Palumir

Sounds awesome! thanks a bunch cherry
contests r wicked!

----------


## MihaiRelu

/roll over 9000

----------


## Sweking

Good luck to everyone, but hopefully I'll have more luck on my side! =)

----------


## kingviper

WoW thats great, TY!!!

----------


## dimethyltryptamine

posting  :Smile:

----------


## Remus3

pff disregard all of the others previous posts.

----------


## frallan123

posting LOLZ thanks for this :3

----------


## Duplicity

Good thing I posted before the time's up!

----------


## simeonch

Awesome thread hoping for a new lvl 80 shammy to level up again  :Smile:

----------


## sorhc

gash I'd like to get one so much

----------


## dbartdog

Thanks for the contest! :P

----------


## flukke

I want a unmerged wow account!!!! :d

----------


## alex5772

I want a account plzzzzzzzzzz

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2 Beta-6

----------


## junkkiller

great initiative

----------


## Aqubabz

/roll
Usually i have no luck with me, so we'll see  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## winterlol

nice thread, nice guy  :Smile:

----------


## tcslasher20

Thanks for the contest! I hope to win!

----------


## Hydes332

Interested  :Smile:

----------


## james420

Interested! Posting  :Big Grin:  Thank you.

----------


## tcslasher20

Posting to show that I'm really me on Skype.

----------


## Stzzzz

Nice contest! and nice seller too, bought from him 1 month recently :P Lets see if i get lucky in here now xD

----------


## Sephiroth

Woo! I won something! Awesome contest again! Thank you very much  :Smile:

----------


## oprime

Won something  :Smile:  first time yay !

edit: I received a SOR account !  :Smile:  thank you !!!

----------


## 2dgreengiant

Got my prize  :Smile:  Thanks soooo much

----------


## cherry0706

> Got my prize  Thanks soooo much


thanks all for join my contest  :Smile:  i feel happy with this ^^

----------


## demonwolf

I'm coming for prize

----------


## demonwolf

amazing  :Big Grin:  I got the prize of gametime thank you!!

----------


## Wetop

Woot posting for my rocket!

----------


## girlinstatic

Got my gametime, really shocked as I NEVER win anything, at all. EVER. Lol. Thanks Cherry  :Smile:

----------


## dannyinside

Posting to get my SOR account , i got surprised, never won anything  :Big Grin: 
will edit after get the account ^^

EDIT : Got the account :P
+rep
Thanks so much  :Smile:

----------


## Synrithh

Thanks! Not common that I win something!  :Smile: 

; Got it now! ty!

----------


## Xh[3]LaR

Thanks Cherry and thanks KuRIoS!

(Edit:Got the month.)

----------


## Diyat

Talking to you on skype now

edit: he's out of SoR atm, so I agreed to get months of gametime instead

Great guy !

----------


## Wrack

Tried to contact via skype and PM, still haven't received prize.

----------


## dante7892

#winning! first time i've ever won an interwebs contest!

----------


## thefallen1one

Posting! Been a while since I entered a contest!

----------


## aty123

Posting! Let's see if I get lucky =)

----------


## Synrithh

> Posting! Let's see if I get lucky =)





> Posting! Been a while since I entered a contest!


If you didn't see the big blue text on the first page, "The contest is over"

----------

